# Coast Hawk lures?



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Where can I purchase some original Coast Hawk lures? 

This spring I picked up a few Sea Hawk lures from FTU and they have been very tasty to the blacktip and spinner sharks this year (no more left.) I need to get some more of them or possibly some of the originals, any help?


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

They dont make the oritinal sea hawks anymore. Porter lure company went out of buisness a while back as far as I know.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

According to Scott, this mystery lure that he's working on will make you throw everything else in your tackle box out.....but, I wouldn't head to the garbage can just yet.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

One thing for sure when fish feed put a lure in front of them and get ready. Lures change as fads come and go. Stick to the basics and do what has worked for you in the past. You can bet the fish don't care. It's all about confidence. Use what you feel confident in, and garanteed the fish will feel confident. It all about finding fish and making it happen. Don't let the lure chasers lure you into their game. The older lures will produce or out produce any lure man can imagine.


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

You can still purchase the Coast Hawk lures.......but www.silverkinglodge.net is the only place that sells them. And they don't deliver; pick-up only.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Sea Hawks*

Like the Capt. said, they still make Coast Hawks but the only place you can buy them is Costa Rica. Sea Hawks are available at Marburgers in Seabrook, I got some the other day. They only have two colors available. FTU also carries there own version. Gater


----------



## Capt.Schenk (Aug 10, 2005)

Curtiss, if you really want some Coast Hawks, I'll head down there with you. I'll pay for all your lures if you pay for our transportation.


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

I bought a box of tackle that included several coast hawks, new and used.

How do you work them ? slow , fast , steady , jerk or jig ?

thanks
MO


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Sea-Hawk-Lures-3_W0QQitemZ150126034968QQihZ005QQcategoryZ794QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

